# What's up with Pet Training Camp?



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I put my pet cat Balistic in Training Camp and now she's stuck in there and I cannot seem to get her out. I also cannot view the battles, although it tells me she is in training. Is there something wrong with the training site? I'd like to get her out of there, is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I trained yesterday with no problems, but maybe something has happened since then.
I'm glad you mentioned it, because now I'll hold off on sticking Ziggy in there in case there is a new problem.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It works for me when training, so as far as I can tell it's working fine. Are you still having this problem?

I just took Balistic out of the training area for you in any event.

-John N.


----------

